# Meditation



## Jade Tigress (Jun 19, 2008)

So as not to hijack Matt's thread, I'm posting here. 

How many of you meditate? What is your routine? How often do you meditate? What do you think about? Do you envision yourself accomplishing difficult tasks, perfecting techniques, etc? Or do you just try to clear your mind and *think of nothing*? 

Matt reached a sense of *enlightenment*, has anyone else experienced this? He also meditated for 2 hours and continued to intentionally carry a mind-set throughout his day.

I admire his achievement. I have a hard time seeing myself meditating for 2 hours though. I can't see it for 30 minutes! lol I feel my mind would start wandering, I'd either get restless, or so restful it would turn into a nap. Yet, I would like to reap the benefits of successful meditation. I've never really tried it before, never really thought about trying it until reading Matt's post. I'm not even sure where to start. 

What are your thoughts and experiences with this practice? What personal benefits have you experienced through the practice of meditation?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 19, 2008)

I mediate.  I do about 3-4 times a day for 30-1 hour a session.  If there is something on my mind I perform a technique in which you speak to "Spirit helper" for advice.  I find sitting in cold water under the shower or in the Rain to help cleanse oneself and will put you in a mediation state similar to Misogi ritual.



I perform other mediation exercises and through daily activites do I work to become mindful of my body mind and speech.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2008)

Actual meditation (not qigong) I just started doing again recently and I am not meditating to awfully long, 15 to 20 minutes at most.

I use to do more but I also use to have more time too, but the absolute longest I ever meditated was 1 hour.

I try to clear my mind but right now I am back to just watching thoughts popup, sit for a bit and then fade away. I believe one person I once dealt with that was far more experienced at meditation than I called them "Mind Monkeys" and told me to just watch them play for a minute and then they will leave that is if you pay no real attention to them.


----------



## Tomu (Jun 19, 2008)

Just started zazen about a month ago.  So far the longest I can go is 30 minutes.  I am motivated to do more but my knees start screaming at about the 20 minute mark and I'm not even in full or half lotus only burmese.  I use the breath count method described by Aitken Roshi in his book "Taking the Path of Zen".  The counting helps to keep the thoughts at bay, but when they do creep in I just start my count over.  Thats why its called practice.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actual meditation (not qigong) I just started doing again recently and I am not meditating to awfully long, 15 to 20 minutes at most.
> 
> I use to do more but I also use to have more time too, but the absolute longest I ever meditated was 1 hour.
> 
> I try to clear my mind but right now I am back to just watching thoughts popup, sit for a bit and then fade away. I believe one person I once dealt with that was far more experienced at meditation than I called them "Mind Monkeys" and told me to just watch them play for a minute and then they will leave that is if you pay no real attention to them.



Thanks Xue. "Mind Monkeys", I like that.  So, you just try and clear your mind and let the thoughts come and go until you reach that *place*? 



Tomu said:


> Just started zazen about a month ago.  So far the longest I can go is 30 minutes.  I am motivated to do more but my knees start screaming at about the 20 minute mark and I'm not even in full or half lotus only burmese.  I use the breath count method described by Aitken Roshi in his book "Taking the Path of Zen".  The counting helps to keep the thoughts at bay, but when they do creep in I just start my count over.  Thats why its called practice.



I'm not familiar with the term "zazan", but how important is it really to be in a lotus (or as close as you can) position?

What are the benefits of meditation? I can understand using it to visualize to accomplish something, as Matt seemed to experience. But it seems I hear most about the "mind clearing" thing.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm thinkin' maybe I should START meditating, I'm a disorgamanated mental mess just now......


----------



## Live True (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been thinking about starting a more serious meditation practice, as my short little bits (up to 15-20 min) are very helpful at clearing my mind,  when I can do them.  I find all the issues you had going in are often still there, but it's easier to put them in perspective and deal with them.  I had one session where I reached an amazing awareness state that lasted for the evening, but i think I keep "trying to hard" to reach that state again...sigh.

I read this book (something like "meditation for busy people"  ) that emphasized that even short 5 minute meditations were useful, and I agree it helps to clear hte mind and move forward more effectively, but it is nothing like that elated awarness that  Matt mentioned.

Something similar to Xue's "mind monkeys" (great concept, btw) is to picture Lilliputian-like figures that represent your random thoughts/worries, and let them walk or fade away.  Again, this was read somewhere, but the idea is similar...let them take shape, and then let them go...

Thanks for an interesting post!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 20, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> ...How many of you meditate? What is your routine? How often do you meditate? What do you think about? Do you envision yourself accomplishing difficult tasks, perfecting techniques, etc? Or do you just try to clear your mind and *think of nothing*?...What are your thoughts and experiences with this practice? What personal benefits have you experienced through the practice of meditation?


 
I meditated on a regular basis for a while when I was going through a  rough spot in my life, and I really should get back to it. I was shown different techniques, but I prefer the typical Zen Buddhist method, as it clears my ill mind and gives me a sense of calm.
Over the years, I've heard a lot of people say that it makes them sleepy. I think that if this is the case you probably aren't doing it right (no offence to anyone who has experienced this). If you are interested in Zen meditation, a book on the subject that I like is "Touching the Earth: Guided Meditations for Mindfulness Practice" by Thich Nhat Hanh.



Andy Moynihan said:


> I'm thinkin' maybe I should START meditating, I'm a disorgamanated mental mess just now......



That's a *great* reason to start meditation 

Peace


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'm thinkin' maybe I should START meditating, I'm a disorgamanated mental mess just now......







Live True said:


> I find all the issues you had going in are often still there, but it's easier to put them in perspective and deal with them.



Yeah, see? That's what I'm thinkin.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks Xue. "Mind Monkeys", I like that.  So, you just try and clear your mind and let the thoughts come and go until you reach that *place*?


 
That's about it, don't try and stop them just let them come in pay then little attention and they will eventually leave. Eventually they won't bother stopping by


----------



## Tomu (Jun 20, 2008)

> I'm not familiar with the term "zazan", but how important is it really to be in a lotus (or as close as you can) position?
> 
> What are the benefits of meditation? I can understand using it to visualize to accomplish something, as Matt seemed to experience. But it seems I hear most about the "mind clearing" thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2008)

Zazen


----------



## tellner (Jun 20, 2008)

Meditation is an integral part of my family's religious life.


----------



## Mr G (Jun 20, 2008)

I find my meditation sessions very different depending on the need of the moment.  Sometimes they are only minutes long,  Other time I totally loose track of time.    It's hard to explain without sounding stupid...

When I feel out of sorts, I try to find a comfortable position, seated, laying prone, curled up, whatever as long as my muscles tell me they can rest.  Then I visualize a progressive journey.  A walk in the woods that gets denser and denser...  That is when I feel like I drift off the path and let my self become more organized.  

I've read a book: _Peace Is Every Step _by Thich nhat Han which described walking meditation.  I really like that when I'm not at home in my own space.


----------



## Errant108 (Jun 22, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> How many of you meditate?



All of us.



Jade Tigress said:


> What is your routine?



I sit from 4-5am, two hours in the evening, and practice various other meditations during the day.



Jade Tigress said:


> How often do you meditate?





Jade Tigress said:


> What do you think about?



A ghost's fart.



Jade Tigress said:


> Do you envision yourself accomplishing difficult tasks, perfecting techniques, etc?



This is not meditation.



Jade Tigress said:


> Or do you just try to clear your mind and *think of nothing*?



This is a waste of time.



Jade Tigress said:


> Matt reached a sense of *enlightenment*, has anyone else experienced this?



Dogs chase mudballs.



Jade Tigress said:


> What are your thoughts and experiences with this practice?



What practice?



Jade Tigress said:


> What personal benefits have you experienced through the practice of meditation?




Burritos make me fart.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 22, 2008)

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Mark A. Beardmore
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Errant108 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> ATTENTION ALL USERS:
> 
> Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.
> 
> ...



Majo-seunim struck his student 30 times with his staff.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been practicing my form of "meditation" for years and it helps me to relax and brings a calm to me. I try to do it twice a day for about 15 minutes each. 

Sitting in a Lotus position I "emty" my mind by focusing on my breathing, *In* 1 count *Hold* 4 counts *Out* 2 counts. When finished I feel rejuvenated.

Sometimes I forget to lock my office door and people have walked in on me, a little embarrassing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 22, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'm thinkin' maybe I should START meditating, I'm a disorgamanated mental mess just now......


 
Nah man, you just need to come visit us out here.

I meditate.  I focus on my breathing until it all "floats away" and then "snaps back" if that makes sense.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 23, 2008)

What happens to your life when you don't want anything?


----------



## morph4me (Jun 23, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> What happens to your life when you don't want anything?


 
I think on one hand, you live in the moment, dealing with things as they come up, ignoring the irrelevant, and be grateful that you have everything you need and want. On the other hand you have no reason to wake up in the morning, nothing to strive for, nothing that motivates you, so you stagnate.


----------



## Errant108 (Jun 23, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> What happens to your life when you don't want anything?



Show me your Christmas list.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't really sit down and meditate, my meditation is when i do the sil lum tao form and concentrate fully on the movement i am doing and keeping my spine straight and trying to cultivate Nim Lik  (the thought force of Wing Chun). 
Sometimes thoughts try to intrude but slowly i am getting better at keeping them out and just concentrating on what i am doing.


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 3, 2009)

morph4me said:


> I think on one hand, you live in the moment, dealing with things as they come up, ignoring the irrelevant, and be grateful that you have everything you need and want. On the other hand you have no reason to wake up in the morning, nothing to strive for, nothing that motivates you, so you stagnate.


 
Exactly.  I think Maunakumu's question is good.  Morph4me, Your reasoning is exactly the kind of thing I struggle with when thinking about this type of question.  I guess I need to meditate on it.    The dichotomy of it all!

I have a practice of journaling that I have used for many years to clear out emotions, but it is not meditation.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 3, 2009)

hkfuie said:


> Exactly. I think Maunakumu's question is good. Morph4me, Your reasoning is exactly the kind of thing I struggle with when thinking about this type of question. I guess I need to meditate on it.  The dichotomy of it all!
> 
> *I have a practice of journaling that I have used for many years to clear out emotions, but it is not meditation*.


 
Sounds like meditation to me, you're clearing your mind. I can't think of a better meaning of meditation.


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 4, 2009)

I know some people may not consider it meditation, but it is the only practice I have been able to sustain consistently.  

I know a couple people who meditate regularly and they are amazing people to be around.  I admire who they are.

But I dont have what I need to practice that regularly.  Maybe someday.  For now I journal.

Thanks, Morph


----------

